
How I Work Without a Full-Blown IDE - nofilter
https://nofilter.ee/how-i-work-without-a-full-blown-ide/
======
dozzie
Uhm... In command line? And with a good stand-alone editor? There's really
little to brag about, especially that there are people who do that for living
three, four, or ten times as long as you do in total.

~~~
nofilter
I'm not bragging about anything really. What got you so upset?

~~~
dozzie
Oh, sure you're not bragging, first writing the article, and now submitting it
to an aggregator _yourself_.

It's just that undertrained kids that know it all irritate me so much, and I
remember quite well your "don't write like it's 2009" article that was so
arrogant. You also never explained what makes code look like it was written
2009 or what exactly was wrong with 2009.

~~~
nofilter
This post was all about how I make it work without a full-blown IDE, I never
mentioned this was the one-and-only way to do things. In fact, if you think my
set-up could be improved upon and I'm pretty sure it could, you can always
pitch in - hence me posting it here.

As far as the post you refer to, I'm pretty sure I explained it - not
separating views from logic and basically just spaghetti sauce-ing it all the
way is what I was referring to when I meant 2009. Some call it enterprise,
some call it spaghetti.

~~~
dozzie
> This post was all about how I make it work without a full-blown IDE [...]

And if you left it hanging on your blog, I wouldn't bat an eye. I've written
such posts myself. But yet you bragged about this trivial, uninsightful matter
by submitting the post.

> [...] not separating views from logic and basically just spaghetti sauce-ing
> it all the way is what I was referring to when I meant 2009.

Dude, you have just a couple of months of experience, there's high chance that
_you have never seen_ typical code from 2009. Plus, your own code is probably
as much crap as what you've quoted. You haven't seen enough long term
development to bash anybody's code yet.

~~~
nofilter
Seems to me this conversation really leads to nowhere, but you just bashing me
more. If you actually read the post, you could see I wrote that "I don't have
anything against IDE's per se, but for my use case they always feel like an
overkill." Did you notice the "for my use case" part? Probably not.

I don't know where you took the information that I have "just a couple of
months of experience", which is a complete fabrication, but this is a free
world and all, so while I do not agree with what you are saying, I support the
ability to say it 100%.

